# scrap popcorn ceiling or replace drywall?



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

I am trying to find the underlying explaination as to why you would ever remove the existing coverings which for conversation sake we will say is drywall (but it could be plaster and then yuck what a mess)

If you have a deteriorating or cracked ceiling then by all means go for it and redo the ceilings. If it is just a matter of tearing out the drywall to save yourself from scraping I again question the reasoning. If you scrape the popcorn you have had to skimcoat the ceiling correct? Have you had to skim the whole ceiling or what level of success have you experienced? If you tear out the ceiling you will have at least 3 coats to apply and other considerations so I think to rip out the ceiling would be a lot of extra work and again I ask for what the exact reasoning is other than not wanting to scrape the ceiling.

I am curious to see your reply as this may be a lesson for me!

Take care and be safe.

James


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I scrape the popcorn off, but only the majority of the texture
It ends up being a textured ceiling, but not the popcorn look
Then I prime & paint


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Just curious. Did you test this popcorn ceiling for asbestos before you started?


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

I just de-popcorned my kitchen ceiling last Saturday. I had the confidence to do that from all the advice found here. So I UNDERSTAND where you are coming from. I can still taste and smell and feel the popcorn dust.

From other threads on the subject here is my suggestion to you. Rather than de-popcorn or tear out the old ceiling just put new drywall over the old, thereby covering up the popcorn. Personally I wouldn't tear out the old ceiling. 

You may want to adjust your poll to include drywall over the top.


----------



## dknarnd (May 3, 2009)

I have a question that goes along with this thread. If you sheetrock over the existing ceiling in an intire house are you possibly adding to much weight to the home?

I am buying a home that is 10 years old with popcorn ceilings in the intire home, my thoughts are to get rid of all the popcorn somehow.


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Are you wetting the ceiling with a garden sprayer first? Most popcorn ceilings scrape right off easily if they are not painted. Was the ceiling finished and primed prior to the popcorn being installed? If the popcorn has been heavily painted and the ceiling had not been finished and primed prior to the popcorn being applied, then I would consider going over the top with 3/8" drywall.


----------



## dcd22 (Jul 12, 2007)

I just did my entire house last year (6 room and 2 hallways). Really much harder then it sounds. 

Got a popcorn scraper off a website. Used a sprayer with water and little dish detergent. Let it sit and scrape. 

I let it dry overnight, sanded it and then put on 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of paint. 

Look's good, real good and in the end was well worth it.

Messy and time consuming, but not the hardest thing I have ever done.


----------



## Sashimi (Jun 17, 2009)

I scraped. The popcorn/ceiling was peeling so it made it really easy. I still had to scrap a bunch of areas. It was dusty as heck! I primed, then painted and it doesn't look too bad. I don't have any texture on the ceiling right now.


----------



## mwehnes (Dec 14, 2006)

Replies to questions

Paragon: The primary factor for the project is I just hate the look of popcorn ceilings. A clean smooth all white ceiling is much more appealing in my opinion. 

Maintenance 6: Yes, the popcorn is clean.

Others: The ceiling were not painted/primed prior to the popcorn application. However, they have been painted once or twice since then. Spraying water on the ceiling does little to nothing as a result. I've been using an old putty knife that from frequent use has sharp edge to it. So far, that is only tool really effective.



The biggest issues I'm trying to avoid with scraping are time and filth. Scraping damages the drywall by gouging it with the putty knife. For the most part my technique is pretty good and I can minimize it, but it happens. This leads to the need to skim coat huge areas of the ceiling and sand to obtain optimal results. Which leads to more dust and filth floating around. Naturally this all eats up my precious free time.

Based on some feedback here I'm going to scrap it this weekend. It makes me ill just thinking about it. Maybe an ultrasonic scraper will be invented someday that makes popcorn magically fall off. :thumbup:


Thanks for the replies!
Matt


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Why not just put new drywall up over top of the popcorn?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't scrape everything off, just the high points
My house is from the 50's & 1st floor has old style cement like board & then plaster over it. Walls have the same cement like board & plaster










Close up


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If you don't want to scrape, cover it. Why tear out and create as much (if not more) mess?? You can use 1/4" which is lighter, but the big box stores only carry 8' lengths (more joints and finishing). You can get 12' at a drywall supply, but harder to deal with if you're not fairly experienced at hanging (it breaks easier). You can use 1/2"x12'. Not TOO hard to deal with, fewer "butt" joints, hence less chance of a "bad" joint showing up. Be sure to use long enough fasteners to go through both layers and into the joists at least 3/4". Adhesive to laminate the two layers is a good idea also.....


----------

